# 6 Pompano going home with me...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Sorry for the late post. Had computer issues. Got started early on Monday, May 21st. Day started out very overcast but cleared up later on. The water was still beautiful. Sand fleas were hiding most of the day. Good thing I brought my trusty shrimp. Ended up with 6 pompano. Thanks JC for a beautiful relaxing day.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Outstanding !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

2 days filled with pomps!!! DANG you gonna make the feds put a 2 fish limit on us ifin you keep it up!!!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Aren’t you fancy, great job man. I don’t usually have luck this late in the year. I also hate Fishing when it’s so hot and humid. What is JC stand for if you don’t mind I am asking? And where did you came across those tasty ones? Destin, Navarre,perdido, I am just trying to track they pattern and how fast they migrate. Thanks


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

domci08 said:


> Aren’t you fancy, great job man. I don’t usually have luck this late in the year. I also hate Fishing when it’s so hot and humid. What is JC stand for if you don’t mind I am asking? And where did you came across those tasty ones? Destin, Navarre,perdido, I am just trying to track they pattern and how fast they migrate. Thanks


Jesus Christ?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

jeremyledford said:


> Jesus Christ?


Great Job there jeremyledford that is what it stands for Sir....


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

domci08 said:


> Aren’t you fancy, great job man. I don’t usually have luck this late in the year. I also hate Fishing when it’s so hot and humid. What is JC stand for if you don’t mind I am asking? And where did you came across those tasty ones? Destin, Navarre,perdido, I am just trying to track they pattern and how fast they migrate. Thanks


JC=Jesus Christ. East of Portofino Island Resort.


----------

